# F1 2010: Codemasters gibt minimale Systemanforderungen



## USAFALKE (16. September 2010)

Hallo Liebes Community,

ich habe at was kommiches gefunden. wo mich nun ziemlich verwird.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Anfoderung bestätigt wurden ist, oder ist es nur als Gäg gedacht?

Bei Amazon, steht drin als _Systemvoraussetzungen:

_

Betriebssystem: Windows XP/Vista/7
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Intel Pentium D 3.0 Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 GB RAM (2 GB Vista / Windows 7)
Speicher: 10 GB freier Festplattenspeicherplatz
*Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X1550, NVIDIA GeForce 6800*
Aber von Codemasters wurde doch gesacht, das man Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 7800 / ATI Radeon X1800 oder besser haben sollte.

Nun Ja was Stimmt nun hier bei Amazon?
Wenn es wirklich so ist, wie bei Amazon beschrieben ist mit dem Grafikkarte. Dann ist das Ziemlich Super, weil hab leider nur den ATI 1600 Pro


Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus Euer DELLASOUL


----------



## Kaktus (16. September 2010)

Spielt am Ende kaum eine Rolle. Die Minimalen Systemanforderungen garantieren selbst in 800x600 und allen Details auf Minimum nicht unbedingt flüssige FPS. In der Regel sollte man sich nach den empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen richten, denn selbst diese sind meist zu niedrig angesetzt. Mit einer 1600Pro, vielleicht noch einer Singelcore CPU (?) wirst du sicherlich keine Möglchkeit haben das Spiel irgendwie wirklich flüssig darstellen zu können.


----------



## USAFALKE (16. September 2010)

Danke für deine Infomation.

Ich selbst hab ein Core 2 Dueo, denke das es flüsig laufen würde.


----------



## Kaktus (17. September 2010)

Mit einem C2D sicherlich, sofern die Grafikkarte zuminest etwas im Bereich einer 8800GT liegt. CPU alleine macht noch keine flüssigen FPS. Die Last bei heutigen Spielen trägt zum größten Teil die Grafikkarte. Was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll das die CPU deshalb schwach sein darf. Nur in welchen Einstellungen du dann spielen kannst... muss man sehen wenn die ersten Tests draußen sind.


----------



## Razor2408 (17. September 2010)

Race Driver GRID wird ein guter Gradmesser sein, mit DX9 natürlich.


----------



## USAFALKE (17. September 2010)

Da ich weis und gefähr, das F1 in dem Richtung von Dirt 2 geht von System her.

Denke ich mal das es funktionieren würde.
Ich hatte darmals die Demo herunter geladen und es hat funktioniert.

Naja ich hoffe blos, wenn das Game drausen ist. das es Troz dem nen Demo Erscheint.


----------



## ile (17. September 2010)

DELLASOUL schrieb:


> Hallo Liebes Community,
> 
> ich habe at was kommiches gefunden. wo mich nun ziemlich verwird.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Anfoderung bestätigt wurden ist, oder ist es nur als Gäg gedacht?
> ...



Naja, Spaß macht das mit der GraKa sicher nicht, denn WENN das wirklich die Min-Anforderungen sind, dann hast du mit deiner GraKa erstens nur minimale Details und zweitens sind die Frameraten sehr niedrig und grade bei F1 solltest du mindestens 40 Fps haben. Ich glaube kaum, dass das mit ner 1600 machbar ist.


----------



## Own3r (18. September 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, ich kann mit meinem System ruckelfrei alles auf max. spielen !

Die Mindestanforderungen sind wirklich uninteressant, die empfolenen Anforderungen sind schon interessanter


----------



## ThugAngel87 (18. September 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Spielt am Ende kaum eine Rolle. Die Minimalen Systemanforderungen garantieren selbst in 800x600 und allen Details auf Minimum nicht unbedingt flüssige FPS. In der Regel sollte man sich nach den empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen richten, denn selbst diese sind meist zu niedrig angesetzt. Mit einer 1600Pro, vielleicht noch einer Singelcore CPU (?) wirst du sicherlich keine Möglchkeit haben das Spiel irgendwie wirklich flüssig darstellen zu können.




Stimme dir voll zu Kaktus, denn die Min anforderungen sind echt nen witz, so lief kein Game flüssig. Laufen ja, aber übelste Diashow. Sehs bei nem Kumpel sein Sys ist Aktuell das Min der meisten Games, bei dem geht nichts flüssig.


----------

